# Dyna 6000 CNC spindle



## graphixbill (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm thinking about purchasing a used Dyna 6000 CNC spindle router table 4' x 8', comes with install, training and a one year tech support. I know the the manufacturer has gone out of business. The lead engineer is still servicing the router throughout the US. Anyone using this machine? Pros and Cons?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Bill. Glad you found us.


----------

